# GE Ice Dispenser Flap will not close



## earlf

*G E Ice dispenser flap not closing*

Patty

I have the same frig and the same problem. I note that no one has replied and am wondering if you may have gotten information elsewhere.
I have been trying to find out how to remove the frame on the front of the dispenser so I can get a better look at the flap to see what may have occurred. I would appreciate anything you may have learned since your original message of 11/8/08

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## saabnewbie

*I had the same problem.*

This should help.


http://www.applianceaid.com/frig-dispenser.html#cubes



I removed rust from the solenoid and now works peachy


----------



## Mike Swearingen

I don't know much about appliance repiar, but I looked online for the specific make and model of our fridge, found the info that I needed, got a replacement for the dispenser door part and replaced it. You do not have to take the door apart, just the dispensser cover. 
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Orangeguy

Pattycake2 said:


> We have a GE SS250QFMC side-by-side refrigerator and the ice dispenser flap in the door is stuck open. This causes the condensation to freeze and build up making it impossible to remove ice.
> 
> Help!! We need to fix. Is there an easy way to get to this without taking the all of the screws out of the door and removing the seal? Help!!!


defrost the fridge completely. I know that most of these dispensers have this problem from time to time .defrost it first clean it well then plug it back in ,if it works well rite away try to make sure it closes after every use just by listening you can usually hear it close if it sticks open you may have to open the freezer door and push it closed .Sometimes ice cubes can get stuck in there which will cause all the cubes to melt together and further hinder the maker.best of luck!!


----------



## dsmith321

Orangeguy said:


> defrost the fridge completely. I know that most of these dispensers have this problem from time to time .defrost it first clean it well then plug it back in ,if it works well rite away try to make sure it closes after every use just by listening you can usually hear it close if it sticks open you may have to open the freezer door and push it closed .Sometimes ice cubes can get stuck in there which will cause all the cubes to melt together and further hinder the maker.best of luck!!


I fixed this issue by cleaning the solenoid that opens the ice flap door. There is a solenoid that gets rusted and junked up over time. The initial issue I had was how to get to it. In my G2225QGTA side by side the front panel was easily removed by a flat bladed screw driver used to wedge the control panel off. Once I did that, removal of 4 screws was needed to remove the push bar assembly and wah-lah, I had access to the solenoid. The whole job took me 45 minutes and saved an estimated $285 repair bill. What motivated me to tackle this myself was I had a repair guy come out a estimate $285 to replace a solenoid. Well, that was enough to motivate me to tackle this myself.


----------

